# Unfigured bass notation / early baroque performance conventions



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with these?

I'm trying to write out a rudimentary arrangement for "Da te parto" by Claudio Saracini from a 1620 publication.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Le_seconde_Musiche_(Saracini,_Claudio)
(Page 5 of the PDF, page 7 of the publication)









There are puzzling spots where my noob interpretation of the notation differs from the reference recordings I can access (this Youtube clip and an Alfred Deller recording).


In the third and fourth measures the vocal melody gets an explicit F♮ against an explicit B minor chord in the continuo. This is ignored in both recordings.

The first measure of the third system ("D'ignoti lidi ad habitar...") has the melody notes B, D, G, D, and the bass gets a G with an indicated D♯ above it! Yet neither recording has the singer singing a D against an augmented G triad.

In the first measure there's what looks quite a lot like a C♭ above the bass staff. I don't know what to make of that at all and recordings ignore it. 

Unless both recorded performances intentionally disregarded bits in the notation (they might have taken those clashes as printing errors, or used someone else's edition, for instance), I must be misunderstanding the notation. What do you think?

I got curious about Saracini specifically because of his reputation for harmonic experimentation so I don't know if the mere outlandishness of those passages can be taken as evidence of printing errors.


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Ossia: is there a forum where people knowledgeable about this subject hang out?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try Chords that the (major) Scale Degrees (in the bass) Can Imply.

I'm afraid the ToS don't allow us to recommend other fora \ forums.


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Taggart said:


> I'm afraid the ToS don't allow us to recommend other fora \ forums.


That thud you just heard was my eyebrows hitting the ceiling. But thanks. Oh well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Taggart said:


> I'm afraid the ToS don't allow us to recommend other fora \ forums.


Question: If a member needs help and it may be available on another forum, may it be suggested in a PM?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

All members who have registered here have agreed to these terms of service:



> It is strictly prohibited to solicit traffic to any sites competing with Talk Classical in any way, including but not limited to, links in posts, signatures, profile information, *PM's*, VM's, eMails, IM's, or Blog pages.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> All members who have registered here have agreed to these terms of service:


Thanks. ............................


----------

